# Accidentaly convered weep hole - Now what?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Just as an update. I did chip out just enough around me drain to open up my week holes. It in no way came close to damaging the pan liner or drain. I will sleep better tonight.


----------



## CONCRETE MIKE (Jan 11, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Just as an update. I did chip out just enough around me drain to open up my week holes. It in no way came close to damaging the pan liner or drain. I will sleep better tonight.


 :clap:


----------

